# Looking for glow in the dark



## Molokai (Jun 25, 2015)

Recently i started making rings from lots of offcuts i have. I like them combo, alumilite or acrylic plus wood. Does anybody have some offcuts from something that glows in the dark, pen blanks. I can use really small pieces. Just to add something to the ring. Here is a photo of todays finished. Still need some final touches.
Or point me in the right direction, cheapest and glow-est, lol

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2015)

I have six or eight of the glow in the dark pen blanks still....


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2015)

Woodturningz.com is where I get mine. Great guys to deal with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jun 25, 2015)

don't have any right now, been trashing them, but will have some in a month or so,
will keep you in mind and start convo when I do

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rockb (Jun 25, 2015)

Those rings are really cool...thanks for sharing.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 26, 2015)

What you have looks great from here.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2015)

I have gitd stuff....lemme see what I can cough up....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Jul 22, 2015)

After some searching all i can find is 3/4 sq pen blanks. I can use that to add a piece onto ring but if i want to make a glow in the dark ring i need at least 1 inch square. Does anybody have anything like that for sale or ?


----------



## Sprung (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a knife block of small pine cones cast in glow in the dark resin. I got the block from @ripjack13 and I believe he got it cast by @Jdaschel - so you may want to check with @Jdaschel and see if he might be able to make you something.

Those are some sweet rings, BTW!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2015)

Molokai said:


> After some searching all i can find is 3/4 sq pen blanks. I can use that to add a piece onto ring but if i want to make a glow in the dark ring i need at least 1 inch square. Does anybody have anything like that for sale or ?




I do not have that size...all my stuff is small pieces and pen blanks with the hole drilled already...
I got some good gitd pen blanks from a guy on fleabay...but I'm not sure he's selling anymore...it doesn't look like he has any on his page.
http://www.ebay.com/usr/mywoodencreations?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


----------



## Molokai (Aug 4, 2015)

I can work with small pieces also. 
It would be cool to make one ring from completely Gitd.
After contacting some guys on web and instagram i didnt get a response from them. How can they run bussines and not even respond to customers. I wanted to buy some blanks...


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey Tom- I was just on the phone with one of my suppliers and when they cut the sheets they do end up with 3x3 or 4x4 squares 3/4 inch thick would those work for you? If so, I've got dibs the next time they cut some sheets.


----------



## Molokai (Aug 4, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Hey Tom- I was just on the phone with one of my suppliers and when they cut the sheets they do end up with 3x3 or 4x4 squares 3/4 inch thick would those work for you? If so, I've got dibs the next time they cut some sheets.


Yes..thank you very much


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Hey Tom- I was just on the phone with one of my suppliers and when they cut the sheets they do end up with 3x3 or 4x4 squares 3/4 inch thick would those work for you? If so, I've got dibs the next time they cut some sheets.



I'd be interested in some of em too Colin. But take care of Tom first...whatever you have left over is cool with me...


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I have a knife block of small pine cones cast in glow in the dark resin. I got the block from @ripjack13 and I believe he got it cast by @Jdaschel - so you may want to check with @Jdaschel and see if he might be able to make you something.
> 
> Those are some sweet rings, BTW!



Depending on the color, I've noticed they don't glow very bright or for long...

I have some crazy glow powder that glows bright and lasts a good amount of time...I wnat to mix it with some clear epoxy...see how it "turns" out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

